# Grease Type



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

anything as long as it's blue.....


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Blue.... :-?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.crcindustries.com/marine/content/prod_detail.aspx?PN=SL3120&S=N


http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=998016721


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

For exposed parts West Marine has a Rattle can Spray that seems pretty good ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Any marine grease is better than no grease,
and your owner's manual has an entire list
of what to lube and how often. 
It even has a recommended lube schedule.
Which, I've noticed most folks don't follow.
Usually, lubrication doesn't get done until something sticks.
Then they're stuck with solving a problem, 
which would have been easier to prevent.

Think about it...
When was the last time you lubed your outboard?

                                     :-?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

everyday! isnt that what theyre calling it these days?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope CR, ya got it wrong,
we're discussin' lubin' yer outboard
not drainin' yer lower unit
or checkin' yer dipstick...

                     [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

yea but the later two are just so much funner :


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you Matt and all. I used the trailer bearing grease I had. I forgot it was an all purpose grease. It worked like a charm. without sounding perverted, I wonder what else I should be greasing on the outboard?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

carb and throttle linkages, zerk fittings, cowl clamps
prop shaft, steering tubes, tilt tubes...


----------

